# Programm aus der S7 auslesen



## stebe (15 April 2007)

Hallo leute,
ich brauche ganz dringend eure Hilfe!
Ich habe am Dienstag SPS Prüfung. Da bekommen wir eine SPS (S7) auf der ein Fehlerhaftes Programm eingespielt wurde. Die SPS ist schon an meinen Rechner angeschlossen, nur mein Problem jetzt, wie lese ich das Programm von der SPS auf meinen Rechner aus damit ich es auf der Software STEP 7 angezeigt bekomme und es bearbeiten kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2007)

Hallo,

du hast irgendeine SPS-Prüfung und stellst SOEINE Frage???????????
Wie habt ihr das denn bis jetzt gemacht?


Du musst das Programm eigentlich überhaupt nicht auslesen.

Verbindung zw. PG und SPS herstellen, SIMATIC-Manager öffnen und wenn die Prüfer keine Schweinereien wie andere Schnittstelle, andere MPI-Adresse oder sowas eingestellt haben, dann brauchst du nur noch auf "Ansicht online" klicken, und schon hast du das Programm.

Aber das musst du doch im Kurs bis zur Vergasung schon geübt haben, oder?

MfG


----------



## stebe (15 April 2007)

hi,
im kurs haben wir das ganze nur immer mit dem simulator geübt. eine sps haben wir noch nie an den rechner angeschlossen und es darauf geübt.

wenn ich das programm dann auf meinem rchner habe kann ich es wie gewohnt bearbeiten und es wieder auf die sps einspielen? ich darf halt den simulator nicht öffnen, ist das richtig?

gruß,
stefan


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2007)

Kann man so sagen

MfG


----------



## stebe (15 April 2007)

aber ein neues projekt muß ich schon anlegen um in ansicht online zu gehen oder?


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2007)

@Stebe

Wenn sie euch ein PG ohne das aktuelle Programm in die Hand drücken, mußt du das machen, aber dann wären die Prüfer wirklich, wirklich extrem fies. Wenn du das Step7-Projekt nicht auf dem PG hast fehlen alle Kommentare, Symboliken und auch die DB-Variablen haben keine vernünftigen, aussagekräftigen Namen mehr. Da fällt es selbst Experten schwer, Programmfehler zu finden, das wird kaum Gegenstand einer Prüfung sein, es sei denn, es geht um 2 Flipflops in 4 Netzwerken. 
Ich geh mal davon aus, daß das Projekt auf dem PG ist. MAn hat prinzipiell 2 Möglichkeiten, 

1. Offline abeiten (Hier kann man einzelne Bausteine im Bausteineditor online schalten und beobachten), einen Baustein ändern, ins AG übertragen und dann wieder beobachten. (So habt ihr da sicherlich auch gemacht)

2. das gesamte Projekt Online bearbeiten, also Umschalten auf Onlinebetrieb in Step7-Manager

Allerdings praktiziere ich nur Variante 1, kenne auch niemanden, der das anders macht


----------



## McMeta (15 April 2007)

Ich frage mal einfach so.... : "HAST DU FÜR DEN KURS GELD BEZAHLT???"

denke nicht das es gerade sinnvoll ist nur mit dem simulator zu arbeiten. das ganze handling mit der schnittstelle, mpi-adresse usw. bleibt da doch auf der strecke, generell der umgang mit der "richtigen" hardware. und dann ne prüfung an einer realen S7.....


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 April 2007)

hallo,
@ mcmeta: über schulungen hab ich schon ne menge gehört, gerade wenn sie vom arbeitsamt gefördert werden, sauteuer für die allgemeinheit und taugen nichts, desweiteren in den schulen, lehrer die nichts können und keine lust haben.


----------



## stebe (15 April 2007)

naja, das ist ein meisterkurs.
ich habe am dienstag prüfung situationsaufgabe sps. im allgemeinen hat der lehrer nur seine beispielaufgaben durchgezogen, die kann ich jetzt auch wunderbar, aber wie gesagt, wie es ist wenn eine reale sps dranhängt davon habe ich keinen plan, wurde einem auch noch nie erklärt!
ein kollege von mir aus dem kurs arbeitet bei siemens, der meinte das die lehrlinge fitter auf der sps sind als wir.
ist halt schon peinlich wenn man als angehender meister vom lehrling noch was vorgemacht bekommt.
naja wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe das es irgendwie klappt.

gruß


----------



## UniMog (15 April 2007)

Wo machst Du denn die Meisterprüfung ?
IHK-Köln?


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2007)

Hallo,

Industriemeister Elektrotechnik?

Da brauchst du dir keine Hoffnungen machen, daß du danach "fit" in Sachen SPS bist.

Bei uns kam da sowas gigantisches wie ein MV, damit ein Zylinder ausfährt, eine best. Zeit draußen bleibt und dann wieder einfährt.
Dazu zwei Taster, um das ganze ein- und auszuschalten und ein paar ML.

Also abartig anspruchsvoll das ganze und dem Stoff der Gesellenprüfung meilenweit vorraus  


MfG


----------



## nade (16 April 2007)

Das klingt echt komisch, weil mir kommts ehr nach Versuch das Prog einer Vorgängergruppe auszulesen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen ein Program auslesen zu müssen, von dem keine Funktionsbeschreibung vorhanden ist. Also da ja um den Fehler auch zu finden eine Beschreibung da sein muß, würde ich sagen lieber gleich neu programieren, weil Fehlersuche länger dauert. Weil das was sich Prüfungsausschuss nennt eh keine Lust und Zeit hat wirds auch nichts Weltbewegendes sein. Selber überdimensionierte 312 mit 32E32/A da hängen, und war sowas wie Rolltorsteurung, Absaugung mit 3 Klappen, Kompressor mit Hand/Automatik. Völlig oversized eine LOGO hätte es für die 4 Endschalter und 5? oder so Taster auch getan. Weil denke das ohne die Anlage zu kennen eh nix gemacht wird, oder der ders machen muß laaange dran hockt, also wenn würd ich sagen neben "uploaden" ist noch ein Button mit "downloaden" fehlt halt wie schon gesagt jegliche Symbolik. Oder soll die "Fehlersuche" eine Programanalyse werden? Wenn wirklich Program aus der SPS laden ist dann hau dem Dozent paar auf die 12, weil wohl echt planlos.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (16 April 2007)

Vielleicht geht es ja auch um ein Programm das nicht in Run geht ?

Wenn ja musst du die Hardwarediagnose benutzen......falls das möglicherweise im Kurs nicht erwähnt wurde


----------



## kiestumpe (16 April 2007)

stebe schrieb:


> aber ein neues projekt muß ich schon anlegen um in ansicht online zu gehen oder?


 
Wenn du noch nichts hast, ja dann kannst du den kompletten Bausteinordner von der online in die Offline Ansicht rücberziehen - stehst aber ohne jegliche Symbolik da.

Wenn du eine ältere Version hast, hilft dir die Funktion Extra-Bausteinvergleich und "Gehe zu" weiter, dann können die Netzwerke von Hand angeglichen werden. (Dieser Fall kann ich mir in der Praxis gut vorstellen, wenn die letzte Version nicht richtig archiviert wurde)

Danach wie beschrieben: Fehler im Offline suchen und wieder in die Steuerung laden-du musst allerdings eine Beschreibung haben, von dem was das Programm wirklich machen soll, weil wenn nicht vorhanden->Programm soll nichts machen->Programm löschen->Machtnix->Programm OK ;-)


----------



## stebe (16 April 2007)

hallo leute,
erst mal vielen dank für die vielen antworten!!!
also ich mache gerade den meister im elektrotechniker handwerk, die prüfung ist von der hwk reutlingen.
so wie der lehrer meinte bekommen wir ein aufgabenblatt auf dem die funktion der steuerung beschrieben ist sowie eine symbolliste.
er meinte auch das wenn wir das vorhandene programm von der sps ziehen keine netzwerke und symbole beschriftet sind. na toll dann muß ich mir ja alles selber zusammensuchen was was ist.
habe mir auch schon überlegt das programm neu zu schreiben dann spare ich mir die fehlersuche, keine ahnung was besser ist.

die prüfung geht 8 stunden dazu gehört fehlersuche, erweiterung, angebot und rechnung sowie dann auch noch eine  stunde mündlich, dabei muß ich die funktion der anlage beschreiben und vorführen, ein kundengespräch in dem sinn.

naja ich klotz heute nochmal richtig rann und dann mal sehen was kommt.

gruß


----------



## kiestumpe (16 April 2007)

stebe schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> erst mal vielen dank für die vielen antworten!!!
> also ich mache gerade den meister im elektrotechniker handwerk, die prüfung ist von der hwk reutlingen.
> so wie der lehrer meinte bekommen wir ein aufgabenblatt auf dem die funktion der steuerung beschrieben ist sowie eine symbolliste.
> er meinte auch das wenn wir das vorhandene programm von der sps ziehen keine netzwerke und symbole beschriftet sind. na toll dann muß ich mir ja alles selber zusammensuchen was was ist.


 
Nein, es reicht die Symboleliste voher einzugeben und anschliessen den Bausteinorder vom Offline Projekt rüberziehen.
Enthalten die Symbole Kommentare, Ergebnisoperanden markieren und speichern und die Netzwerkbeschriftung müsste da sein.




stebe schrieb:


> habe mir auch schon überlegt das programm neu zu schreiben dann spare ich mir die fehlersuche, keine ahnung was besser ist.
> gruß


 
Ich würds so machen wie angegeben-zumindest in dieser Prüfung.


----------



## TobiasA (16 April 2007)

stebe schrieb:


> so wie der lehrer meinte bekommen wir ein aufgabenblatt auf dem die funktion der steuerung beschrieben ist sowie eine symbolliste.
> er meinte auch das wenn wir das vorhandene programm von der sps ziehen keine netzwerke und symbole beschriftet sind. na toll dann muß ich mir ja alles selber zusammensuchen was was ist.
> 
> gruß


 
Es kommt halt nur 'ne doofe Fehlermeldung, irgendwas mit ungültigen Symbolinformationen, die weg geht, wenn man den Baustein auf dem PG speichert, und eine, dass die Variablendeklarationen (oder so, mache das selten...) ungültig sind (was dadurch kommt, dass das Projekt halt nicht vorliegt). 

Hast du irgendeine Möglichkeit, das mal auszuprobieren?

Ich nehme mal an, ihr habt PLCsim- ich weiß nicht, ob es damit auch geht, aber ich glaube, man kann ein Projekt in PLCsim übertragen, dann PLCSim laufen lassen, ein neues Projekt aufmachen und dann die Bausteine von PLCsim wieder runterziehen- mit dem gleichen Effekt, als hätte man das Projekt jetzt von einer realen SPS runtergezogen. Käme auf 'n Versuch an. 

Prinzipiell ist klar, wie du an den Bausteinordner der CPU drankommst, d.h. wie du die CPU online öffnest, Zugangswege einrichtest etc.?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## stebe (16 April 2007)

hi tobias,
also was ich bis hier her verstanden habe muß ich zuerst ein neues projekt anlegen, dann auf ansicht online gehen und mir dann den kompletten baustein ins neue projekt kopieren.
wenn ich dann aber im neuen projekt auf den baustein gehe kommt nicht nur wie gewohnt mein ob1 und fc1 sondern noch viele fcs und fbs, wenn ich eins öffnen will bekomme ich die meldung das der baustein geschützt ist.

es läßt sich schon so machen wie du es gesagt hast mit plcsim nur halt dann das problem das ich gerade erwähnt habe. was muß ich sonst noch machen?


----------



## Ralle (16 April 2007)

stebe schrieb:


> hi tobias,
> also was ich bis hier her verstanden habe muß ich zuerst ein neues projekt anlegen, dann auf ansicht online gehen und mir dann den kompletten baustein ins neue projekt kopieren.
> wenn ich dann aber im neuen projekt auf den baustein gehe kommt nicht nur wie gewohnt mein ob1 und fc1 sondern noch viele fcs und fbs, wenn ich eins öffnen will bekomme ich die meldung das der baustein geschützt ist.
> 
> es läßt sich schon so machen wie du es gesagt hast mit plcsim nur halt dann das problem das ich gerade erwähnt habe. was muß ich sonst noch machen?



Du meinst vielleicht viele SFC's und SFB's? Das sind Systemfunktionen, die in der SPS integriert sind. Öffnen kann man die nicht, nur nutzen. Solange diese also nicht im OB1 bzw. FC1 und den evtl. noch vorhandenen FC/FB/OB aufgerufen werden, brauchst du dich nicht darum zu kümmern.


----------



## TobiasA (17 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du meinst vielleicht viele SFC's und SFB's? Das sind Systemfunktionen, die in der SPS integriert sind. Öffnen kann man die nicht, nur nutzen. Solange diese also nicht im OB1 bzw. FC1 und den evtl. noch vorhandenen FC/FB/OB aufgerufen werden, brauchst du dich nicht darum zu kümmern.


 
Genau... und ich glaube nicht, dass euer Prüfer solche Systemfunktionen abfragt.

Das sind fertig programmierte Systembausteine, die man eben nur verwenden kann, aber nicht editieren. Die sind auf den CPU's drauf und sogar nach dem Urlöschen noch da. Man könnte sie sich runterkopieren, das macht aber keinen Sinn...

Der Rest passt- einfach dann die Bausteine markieren und von da aus runterladen.

Gruß, Tobias

PS.: Sitzt eh schon in der Prüfung, oder?


----------



## stebe (17 April 2007)

hi tobias,
ja war schon in der prüfung.
die sps aufgabe habe ich total versemmelt, war alles in awl geschrieben und dazu noch fehler eingebaut, no way!
habe dann nur die erweiterung gemacht die auch funktioniert hat und den rest habe ich mit dem kaufmännischen teil raußgeholt. alles in einem habe ich so 60-70 punkte von 100.
zufrieden bin ich trozdem nicht, trinke jetzt erst mal ein frustbier und dann lerne ich auf netzwerktechnik, das habe ich nächsten mittwoch.

vielen dank an allen die hier geschrieben haben!!!

gruß,
stefan


----------



## TobiasA (18 April 2007)

stebe schrieb:


> hi tobias,
> ja war schon in der prüfung.
> die sps aufgabe habe ich total versemmelt, war alles in awl geschrieben und dazu noch fehler eingebaut, no way!
> habe dann nur die erweiterung gemacht die auch funktioniert hat und den rest habe ich mit dem kaufmännischen teil raußgeholt. alles in einem habe ich so 60-70 punkte von 100.
> ...


 
Na super...

So was ähnliches wird uns Mechatronik- Technikern auch blühen. Das, was wir in den Blockseminaren machen (ich mache den Techniker bei der SGD in Fernschule), das ist der letzte Kindergeburtstag. Wenn die Prüfung so kommt, wie sie in der Probeklausur dran war, dann werden wohl ungefähr 80-90% durchfallen... Wir sind gerade mal 2-4 Leute, die sich von den 16 mit S7 auskennen, das, was von der SGD rüberkommt, das ist so gut wie nix...
In der Probeklausur war ich der einzige, der in der gegebenen Zeit einigermaßen hin kam und eine- wenn auch nicht perfekte- Lösung hatte. Ein anderer hätte es wohl auch noch gepackt, aber der hat's glaube ich gar nicht erst probiert...

Trink' 'n Bier für mich mit :-D

Gruß, Tobias


----------

